# Latest bowl



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a chunk of oak log left from another project and decided to play around. I turned this one end grain and crossed my fingers. The crack at the bottom opened up an then closed pretty right as it dried. 





























As for the finish, I'm thinking of a dye job to really show the rings.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Sweet. How big is it?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

7 1/2" wide x 4" tall


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

And thank you for the sweet compliment.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Very well done. Good shape inside and out.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice looking bowl


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I used food coloring and DNA to dye the bowl. I had a vision of it being blue. 





























Now I need suggestions on a topcoat. I don't mind it getting darker. Anyone?


----------



## jokker78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Papa smurf would love it!!

That is a pretty bowl.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Really nice job on the form. Great curve. I have never turned an end grain bowl but I might give it a try now. I can't help you with the dye job but had to give you kudos on the bowl anyway.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonanza35 said:


> Really nice job on the form. Great curve. I have never turned an end grain bowl but I might give it a try now. I can't help you with the dye job but had to give you kudos on the bowl anyway.


 That kind of sounded like I was slamming your dye job. I just meant I don't have any knowledge to share about working with dyes.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't take it that way. I don't have much experience using dyes and wanted to try something new. I'm thinking if just using Danish oil or just a topcoat of matte lacquer.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Very cool. I've never turned a bowl that way, but it looks awesome.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I went with oil and it did deepen the color. 





























This project went from a leftover to one of the bowls i liked doing the most. Until the next one.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice shape love the color blue.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Oil really did soften the color well.
I like it.
Bill


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Like the bowl!
think you'll find that it's going to move-- a little. All the oak stuff I do with local trees seems to--but it's not a bad thing.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Turned out sweet. I have had some good luck with oak cracks closing back up.


----------



## Matthew2229 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice! I like the died finish!


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I wanted to try a different color, and had this piece ready to go. 









I lost the bark, so it got a black rim to add some contrast.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

EastexToolJunky said:


> I wanted to try a different color, and had this piece ready to go. I lost the bark, so it got a black rim to add some contrast.


I like this a lot. How did you black the rim? When I try that with dye it always gets messy and bleeds down into the bowl.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

The rim was "charred" with a sharpie after the dye was done.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

EastexToolJunky said:


> The rim was "charred" with a sharpie after the dye was done.


Good idea. I've done the same thing with a pyro pen but I think I like your results better.


----------

